# How to screed cement for large area?



## johnv713 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm fixing to build a patio of roughly 20x15ft in 2 wks.  Can someone walk me through how to screed ? I was planning to lay down a few 2x4 in the middle ..thanks


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome to the site. When I was a kid and some one was doing a slab every able body fo miles came to help. They wood stake 2x4 like forms every 4 ft and screed it and when both side of that 2x4 was done it would be removed and the gap is filled. Today we see the pros just go be eye or feel or something and then use a big bull float to level it out. A few are very good at getting it good but the basements today are just not as flat as they were years ago.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 26, 2014)

That mean id have to build a box form every 4 ft? if so that's quite a lot of lumber  thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 26, 2014)

When we did my nephews garage we built a 26 foot screed that looked kind of like a truss. The truck driver looked at us like we were nuts. But only two of us and it worked. He said that went better than most. After we got it close with that we used a bull float. 

If yours is 15 foot one way just get a 16 foot 2x8  nail a couple 2x4's on each end for handles. One guy each end working it and a guy in the middle pushing it around with a shovel when you get a low spot or too much to screed.

The pros might be good by eye. I wouldn't trust my eyes doing it so seldom. Neal is right the more people the better but before the truck comes make sure everyone knows their job. Even practice a little as a dry run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## stadry (Aug 26, 2014)

are a couple of 10' & 8' 2x4's too much $$$ ?  plact the conc in sections - 10' x 7'6" w/2contraction jnts @ 90*,,, you could even use 1 x 3's to save on lumber costs,,, i don't know what the 2x4's in the middle mean but neither do you so we're even  :beer:  you only need to form the slab's perimeter,,, next time you're in an apron/vest store, pick up the basic conc book,,, BIG help seeing pics,,, suggest you get a couple friends to help when its time to place & finish,,, even better if 1 of them knows what to do.

since you mentioned 'screed', that's the 10' 2 x 4 that will ride on top of your level AND square forms which you will saw back & forth to level & place the conc ( you could also call the form a type of 'screed rail' - that's not correct but your 2 x 4 screed will be riding on top of the forms,,, for 4 pours 10' x 7'6, we wouldn't be using a bull float,,, 1 nice thing about smaller pours - IF/when you f-up, you only have to replace a small piece - good luck !


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 26, 2014)

I would think this is the guy you want to talk to...

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f135/changing-up-back-yard-17927/


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 26, 2014)

A pair of cement boots and this baby (go rent it) and you can knock out the project:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRBMqTKFAl8[/ame]

You can also check out this model:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONwzdP4kUw8[/ame]


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you know if homedepot rent them out and how much a day.  Look expensive to rent  though.  Would be awesome if i could rent this bad boy. Do i still need a bull float?

My other alternative is to put two 6ft  2x4 together with i guess a metal bracket of some sort?


----------



## mako1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Villa:We've got a similar one we use that will do 12 foot in a pass.Vibrates and screeds all at once.Should not be to expensive to rent as they are not real expensive to buy as far as that type of tool goes.I think we gave around $2500 but have seen them for under $1000 so should not be to high of a rental.Well worth the money.Ours has a Stihl motor similar to a large weed wacker.


----------



## stadry (Aug 26, 2014)

power screeds are great but there isn't anyone in atl who rents them,,, all the guys who use them own 'em


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 26, 2014)

I called a few places in Houston and none has one either.  Hot dang it


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

Dosn't look like rocket science, a couple red neck could whip something up pretty quick.


----------



## stadry (Aug 26, 2014)

i'm thinking a couple of battery-powered vibrators from one's local adult toy store strapped onto a 2x4 MIGHT entice the fresh conc to lie down  :rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

stadry said:


> i'm thinking a couple of battery-powered vibrators from one's local adult toy store strapped onto a 2x4 MIGHT entice the fresh conc to lie down  :rofl:



You wouldn't want to get stiff to soon.:banana:


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Uh, Stadry?  Did you check here?

http://www.bluelinerental.com/concrete-power-screed


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> You wouldn't want to get stiff to soon.:banana:




and I thought this was a family board LOL.

I think blue line was oneof the first companies I called, unless i have them mixe up with someone else but they said They dont have a power screed in my area.  

.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

Up here the rental outfits are national, given a few days notice, they will get anything you need but sometimes they have to be pushed. Find the national add and read what they promise.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Uh, Johnv713 ...  Try this United Rentals in Houston

11003 Bissonnet
Houston, TX 77099

Manager:  Marcus Lindsey
Phone:  281-530-1888

http://www.unitedrentals.com/en/catalog/equipment-tools/concrete-masonry/


----------



## stadry (Aug 27, 2014)

never even heard of them,,, thanks - we owned 2 + a roller screed for smaller work,,, i'll call today & ck on pricing/avail,,, *thanks again !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 27, 2014)

Personally I couldn&#8217;t see renting a power screed to do a 15 x 20 pad. Will he need the 16&#8217; attachment to ride on the forms or will he be eye balling it as most of it was done in the videos. I doubt most rental places have that long of a base. If I was going to rent something I might rent a bull float and uses a long 2x6 to screed it. A first time DIYer would catch on quicker with a bull float and it would do the same thing the power unit would do as far as finish.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Personally I couldn&#8217;t see renting a power screed to do a 15 x 20 pad. Will he need the 16&#8217; attachment to ride on the forms or will he be eye balling it as most of it was done in the videos. I doubt most rental places have that long of a base. If I was going to rent something I might rent a bull float and uses a long 2x6 to screed it. A first time DIYer would catch on quicker with a bull float and it would do the same thing the power unit would do as far as finish.






Slight change of plan, the person who really wear the pants in our household (You know who im referring to :help decided we need to make it 35x15 instead of the previous 20x15 dimension. 

So below is what my other option entailed. 
Build a wood form around the perimeter. Screed with 2x4. Then bull float. No need to build any other wood forms ddown the middle  as reference ? Does that sound good to go?


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Uh, Johnv713 ...  Try this United Rentals in Houston
> 
> 11003 Bissonnet
> Houston, TX 77099
> ...




Called them just now and they were like what does that do? LOL

They do have a concrete finisher aka power trowel for $85 a day. Does it level freshly pour concrete just like a power screed?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 27, 2014)

It sounds like what I would do. Keep in mind I&#8217;m only a home owner like yourself and have only done this a dozen times in my life. When we poured the 24 x 48 floor in the house we broke it up into two days and two pours. If my math is correct if you pour a 4 inch thick pad you will be looking at about 6.5 yards. That seems reasonable to do at once given a few good helpers. 

Do you plan on putting any reinforcing in it? Wire mesh? Are you going to saw cut it after for some break lines? Is the bull float finish going to be good enough for what you need or will you be hand troweling or something else? There are special trowels to do the edges and to make a break line also. Are you going to cover it with plastic as it cures? Is the pour in a location the truck can get to and deliver the mix around to your forms? 

There are a lot of steps to a project like this even the preparation of the base and setting the forms. 

I know how these projects can expand when the pants wearer comes on the project. 

My dad used to say &#8220;Do you know how to break up an Italian wedding? You run in and yell The concrete truck is here!&#8221;


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> It sounds like what I would do. Keep in mind Im only a home owner like yourself and have only done this a dozen times in my life. When we poured the 24 x 48 floor in the house we broke it up into two days and two pours. If my math is correct if you pour a 4 inch thick pad you will be looking at about 6.5 yards. That seems reasonable to do at once given a few good helpers.
> 
> Do you plan on putting any reinforcing in it? Wire mesh? Are you going to saw cut it after for some break lines? Is the bull float finish going to be good enough for what you need or will you be hand troweling or something else? There are special trowels to do the edges and to make a break line also. Are you going to cover it with plastic as it cures? Is the pour in a location the truck can get to and deliver the mix around to your forms?
> 
> ...



"Concrete truck is here" ... LMAO you just made my day.  

A dozen time is 12 more than me.  I've only done small patches in the past so I guess you can say im a concrete virgin.  

Looks like I'm going to need 6.5 to 7 cubic yard total. Only got one other helper so between us we're going to wheelbarrow the concrete about 20 yard to the back yard, spread it out, screed and bull float then hand trowel. Hope we'll get by. Just a tad worry about screed with by hand because I heard it does wonder to your back 

Plan on using extra chicken wire mesh and maybe a few reinforce bars for added strength. I already have an edger that Ill be using to cut 2 control joints. Hope that'll be enough. 

Not planning on using plastic to cover or for vapor barrier.  Will spray water mist 2-4 times within 24hrs of pouring.

Glad I joined this board.  People here are so informative and helpful :beer:


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 27, 2014)

Running the screed won&#8217;t be nothing  compared to moving 7 yards with the wheelbarrow. I would use the heavy wire mesh just for concrete sold at the builder centers and get a hook to pull it up to the center of the slab as you go. I don&#8217;t think you will need rebar. 

Look for more friends. Even post on line seeing if you can find a couple strong backs for a half day.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is an idea to help save your back .... Get on Craigslist and keep looking until you can buy a small cement mixer.  Roll that baby into the backyard and use it to mix your mud.  Hose it off and clean it afterwards.  Maybe hit it with some fresh spray paint.

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=cement

Re-sell the mixer for what it cost you.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 27, 2014)

I had a friend that did the portable mixer idea for his city driveway. He even hauled all the materials himself in the bed of a mini pickup truck. After about a week the project was going so good he invited me over to help. One bucket of this one bucket of that and a bucket of something else then a pail of water filled to the line. Turn it on and wait or mess with the load you just made or fill the other set of buckets getting ready for the next mix. To his credit he got the job done but it took most of his spare time all summer working after work. It became a joke with all his friends because it seemed all of us were recruited to help several times. 

On the other hand we built a factory in Mexico and when I went down the first time they were pouring the floor 10&#8221; thick. The building about the size of a super Walmart was all done by hand. Mixed on the floor next to where they were pouring and shoveled in. They had a few hundred people working on it. We needed one footing for a big machine and it had to be a continuous pour and we insisted in a truck mixer. One showed up in about a week from a couple hundred miles away empty. They filled it by hand and mixed and poured. So it can be done.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm going to hire a concrete truck, since my 2 door down neighbor wants to do his too.  We're going to share a truck but with only an hr to pour hopefully we can unload in time.  

There are tons of ways to pour concrete.  My other neighbor did it himself with 300 bag of concrete from Home Depot. No mixer of any kind needed. He dump x number of bags on the ground and mix from there. 

Hey check out this video below.  The tool they screed with is called EZ creed. Thinking about making one myself or just pay for one. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdkL9OdtQ5o[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

I just poured 7 yards in my back yard a couple weeks ago and poured 30 yards last year for my RV pad that was 16' x 100' plus another small driveway. Each time I had two guys doing the finish work and one guy as a helper. I pumped my concrete which makes it easier to fill the forms I think. On my big pad they had a form on one side and went up to a chalk line on a wall on the other. They used a 17' 2x4 and eye balled it, that one turned out great. No real low spots and just a great job. The one I just did I formed everything and my biggest section was 10' x 20' and there is more issues and unevenness in that one then I care to admit.

Your patio can easily be done with a 2x4 and a good eyeball. The main thing I would recommend would is if you can afford it get an experienced finisher for the day, he will make a world of difference. As for getting a truck and pricing, it will probably be cheaper to get a truck than to buy bags. Around here I pay about 65 bucks a yard for a truck and about 120 or so to buy it buy the bag. You should get 3-4 minutes per yard to get it off the truck before standby charges.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

$65 a yard that's basically stealing compares to $115/wkday- $125/wkend a yard here in Houston.  That came out about $900 on a truck, $700 for home depot bags. An addition of $1/per min if I go over the allotted time limit of an Hr.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow that is pricey, I guess you need to weigh out if the extra 200 is worth your time mixing by hand.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

No it isnt worth it for me to mix by hand.  

That EZ screed in the video I posted goes for ....wait for it.....wait for it.....





























$300....Are you friggin' kidding me?  That's highway robbery crazy!  That much for a stick and a piece of metal? Going to make one myself with lumber and a handle.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a tool, no matter what it is made out of the price jumps once there is a purpose for it.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yup, I guess it's justified if you're a contractor but for a commoner like myself just can't stomach the price. 

BTW I have a section with 12"x12" rectangular paver from HD which seem pretty sturdy.   Can I pour over it or do i have to rip them off?  Talked to a number of people and the answer is surprisingly 50/50.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-16-in-x-16-in-Red-Brickface-Concrete-Step-Stone-72661/100333091


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

I believe that if you are getting the thickness you want in the concrete and they are not going anywhere what difference does it make if you pull them. As of right now that is close to a 100% compaction, if you tear them out and disturb the soil your compaction percentage drops.


----------



## stadry (Aug 27, 2014)

if you're satisfied w/the thickness you're placing, remember it MAY be thicker between pavers thereby creating a weakened vertical plane more susceptible to random cracking,,, any decent slab will require contraction jnts to guide the expected cracking of conc as it cures & is under tension,,, you need to plan your jnt pattern extremely well so the contr jnt is exactly centered above the space between pavers,,, pay close attn to slab size which is formulated based on thickness,,, other than all the other hints & suggestions in this thread, pouring conc is a piece of cake  :banana:  if you DON't pay attn, its a nitemare:hide:


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 27, 2014)

And we have one Nay and one Yae...which is 50/50 LOL.

I will surely add more cntrl joints rt above the stepping stones.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

Before you spend alot of money on tools get a quote from a pro. You have to look at this for a long time and is not what you would call an easy fix if things go wrong.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 27, 2014)

johnv713 said:


> Called them just now and they were like what does that do? LOL
> 
> They do have a concrete finisher aka power trowel for $85 a day. Does it level freshly pour concrete just like a power screed?



If you watch the video, you can see how it is properly used.  It levels and screeds because you are tracking the edge of the form on one side.  You can also see it is NOT necessary for it to be in contact with both sides of the forms to do the job.  You just work it around, have a helper pushing the mud around and you can kick more mud into the low spots.

Could you bull float it afterwards?  Sure.  Can you strike a control joint?  Sure. You can do whatever degree of finishing you want ... OR you can power screed it and get a beer.

Here are two finishers applying control joints.  Really good guys use long poles with a grooving tool (not me)


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yea I've seen people do it like the guys in the pic above, with long poles, or use gas powered cement cutter. Whichever way it is they all seem to do the job. 

30x15 is probably not big enough to get a power screed but it's still an option at this point.


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2014)

Out here when I pay a finisher for the day he brings his own tool. Just a thought.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thats because you're a baller, Chris


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2014)

More like if they didn't than no one would hire them. We have an over abundance of people here so one needs to stand above the rest.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 28, 2014)

NO i meant yo0u paid a finisher.  I Can't afford to pay for one right now 

I asked around and a guy quote me $600 to help me build the form,  wheelbarrow it to the back yard, screed and finish the cement.


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2014)

A pump would cost you around 300, here anyway and then a finisher for about 200. Just fire your buddy and do the forms yourself. Problem solved. We can walk you through forms.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes please walk me thru building a form.  Just get bunch of 2x4, crew em in to form a box ? If they arent long enough then use bracket to join them together?   Reinforce with stakes, then use a paint brush to work cooking oil onto the wood for easy removal?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2014)

Drive stakes in the ground to hold them in place. Level the forms while nailing the stakes.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 29, 2014)

Gotcha thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2014)

Cubic yard = 27 cubic feet, wheelbarrow = 4 cubic feet, 27/4 = 6.75 trips per yard, 
6.75 trips x 7 yards = 47.25 trips. 5 minutes out and back per trip x 47.25 trips = 236 minutes/60 = 3.94 hours. 
Of course 2 contractor wheelbarrows and two guys would cut the time in half. 

Splitting a full load with your neighbor might be hard to get in. 

A contractors wheelbarrow is 6 cubic foot but that&#8217;s full to the top and I think 4 is a reasonable number without making a mess. 

I don&#8217;t know the time per trip at your house and guessed at the 5 minutes. the first push a guy will go a lot faster than the 47 th push. With two guys dumping and two guys working the mud that know what they are doing I think would be very busy for a couple hours.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2014)

On the forms we use a wooden stake every 4-5 feet. Level the forms to how you want the water to flow off. On a level if the bubble is touching the line you have about 2% fall, you need about half that, so about 1/16 from touching the line should be fine. We don't use any oil or anything else to help removal and have not had any problems. No need to bracket the boards together just use a stake halfway between the two. Here is a few pics of mine that I just poured.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2014)

A few pics of my pour and a finished pic. Good thing about getting a pumper is that it is like having an extra guy, he will run the pump and pour your concrete while you two screed.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2014)

Another thing I normally do when I can is plan on having a little extra and a place to use it. Form up an area where you might want a little pad for a garbage can or just outside a door and leave one end of the form loose. Sometimes you run short also depending on how close you are trying to figure it. It&#8217;s nice to have one end that it won&#8217;t hurt if you adjust the length. I have also seen guys pour 2x2 or 3x3 pads on the ground and then move them later to where they need a small pad. 

When most people figure it out they use 4&#8221; as the height and then use 2x4 as the forms. The 2x4 is not a full 4 inches and that adds up over the area. If you get 7 yards where we figured you need 6.5 and add in the loss on the half inch depth of the form you might have quite a bit left over. Form the length long and then the 35&#8217; you could bump out to 37&#8217; if you need it on the fly.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow Thanks for the valuable inputs.  

I originally  just have myself and another hired help but now I think at least another person is needed.  Great idea to form another area just in case I have extra.  I totally forgot about that. 

How much to rent a pump?  Is that a DIY wooden bull float I see in the pic?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2014)

No that&#8217;s a real bull float I think. If you have never used one it is made to go both directions and when you give the handle a twist the angle of the leading edge changes. If you just make one out of a piece of wood it wants to plow in. much harder to use.

I would look into a pump or plan on having a bunch of strong helpers and at least three guys moving the mud by hand. The longer you take the harder it is.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 29, 2014)

I found this DIY but you cant change the angle with it.  OK so it's going to be me and 2 hired helpers + my wife.  Not sure if she can really help except stands there and takes selfie


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2014)

That will work as you can lower it to push and raise it to pull as long as it&#8217;s not too many feet long. 

Those selfies are what we want you to post as the pour progresses.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 29, 2014)

I think a 3 ft long x 3/4ft wide wooden board from HD would suffice, I hope. 

Here's a few samples of her selfie.  Girl is so vain Id tell ya


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2014)

Based on the recent information you should have no problem getting six or more helpers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 29, 2014)

just have her make the requests.


----------



## johnv713 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ha ha you guys don't know the trouble i go thru to fend off raging hormones guys trying to holler at her on an almost daily basis. Maybe I should get some female helpers


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 30, 2014)

Have you seen the post here?:  http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f17/lets-talk-concrete-18062/

Especially the video posted by CallMeVila


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not yet but I'm about to read it now. Thanks


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tomorrow noon is when the truck gets here.  There are four of us and 3 wheelbarrows. Hope I can pull this off in 1-2 hr ..sigh


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 2, 2014)

johnv713 said:


> Tomorrow noon is when the truck gets here. There are four of us and 3 wheelbarrows. Hope I can pull this off in 1-2 hr ..sigh


 

Get a good nights sleep and a good breakfast. Start stretching about 11:00 and you will be fine. 

And dont forget we want to see pics..
:


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sure I'll ask her to take some more selfie while the rest of us sweat like a pig lol.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2014)

You are a crazy man doing this with wheelbarrows. Do you have a guy that will be spreading and getting it close while others bring the mud back? If all of you are just wheeling mud and dumping it, it will make for more work.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't afford a cement pump I think they're a few hundreds dollars to rent.  I'm going to be the one spreading , the other three will be wheeling n dumping.  I'm in for a major learning shock tomorrow


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope the best for you. Whats the weather going to be like for you?


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 2, 2014)

40% chance of rain I'm going to be royally BLEEP tomorrow 

Been raining the last 2 wks and forecast in the next then days is you've guess it...more rain.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2014)

It will be fine. At least with the humidity it will slow the concrete a tad from setting off. When we pour in the mountains here it is so dry it sets off as soon as it's down.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 2, 2014)

Any tips for me if it rainwhile were pouring? was just going to nail up plastic tarp to the side of the house and let it hang over the slab that way there's a slope for water to roll off to the side and onto the ground.  Hope water won't seep thru the forms. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2014)

Hopefully you can get it finished before the rain then you can just tarp it. If it starts pouring before your mud shows up I would call and cancel if they let you. I would keep tarps or plastic nearby and try and keep the water off of it. Once it sets off it won't hurt it to get wet but you don't want a steady stream to hit it and wash away the fines. Don't worry about water in the forms. It really only ruins the finish so protect that the best you can. Concrete sets off by chemical reaction so it will set up under water no problem.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hope you have a good day for your pour.  Good luck. Will be thinking about you.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 3, 2014)

Went online and some website call for a 30% chance of rain while other said 0%...Shrug.  Got two bundles of tarp at the ready in case it does rain. So friggin nervous just about now, not about the potential rain but the pour itself.

Thanks for the encouraging words guys. Pics to follow. No selfie today my precious is at the office


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2014)

You will find it is easier than you think. I like to wait a little longer to brush so I get a very fine brush, keeps it smoother and I think it looks better.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 3, 2014)

Am I the only one that wishes he had a live video feed to johnv&#8217;s back yard? 

Maybe a helmet cam feed would be good.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 3, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> Am I the only one that wishes he had a live video feed to johnvs back yard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a helmet cam feed would be good.




:agree:  

Great idea, maybe we can get Austin to spring for some live links.  Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd watch.


----------



## havasu (Sep 3, 2014)

Me too!........


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2014)

He should be about done by now.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm waiting on iPhone for a report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2014)

I bet he can't lift his arms right now to type.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG you guys should've told me how labor intensive pouring gets Lol.
I'm totally burnt out. Started at 10 this morning. Didn't get everything done till 5. My arms are about to fall out of their sockets.  

Pretty much everything you said was spot on.  I learned the hard way.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Two helpers from  this morning.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Should've gotten more help maybe one more would've made thing a little easier.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 4, 2014)

I do kind of remember someone calculating the number of wheelbarrow loads for you and estimating how many guys you might need.  Now you know why you never want to pick a fight with a concrete finisher. They get up every morning and do it again. 

How did the homemade float work? How long did it take to unload the truck? Any pics of the pour? 

And most importantly did it meet approval of the little lady?


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

I think he gave up and tossed all the mud down the storm drain.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

The homemade bull float was a disaster, I've should've added some screw eyes and steel wire to angle it.

From the time we put up the form to finish everything it took us a good 6 hrs.  We had a little leftover so that went to the front of the house. Couldn't get any pics because I was too busy trying to catch a breath so save my life  I now have a total appreciation for those that work with concrete, especially those w/o a pump.  

The little lady was too busy having a blast at dinner with her friends last nite. By the time she gets home it was too late. She did notice my sunburn from my face down to my lower torso.  She said my body looks like pottery straight from the kiln.

I notice this morning there's a small area that isn't flat and a bit rough. Anything I could do to make it look right or just too late by now?


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

What is done is done. Aside from another large project you have what you have. Take some pics. I'd like to see the end result. Are you for the most part happy with it? Thats a big area to learn on.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Overall it was what I expected, not as nice as the pro but for the intended purpose it's more than adequate. The same two helpers are coming back next week to clean up my yard in case you didn't see ,all the garbage we collected over the years ,in the background.  One of the guy is going to help me put up a patio cover. 

You're right this pour was a huge project to take on but a good lesson nevertheless. Great tips from you all + my inexperience = A passing grade.  Can't ask much more than that from a first timer like myself.

Putting up more pics later this evening.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

All that matters is that you are happy with it. If your friends don't like it tell them to leave.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 4, 2014)

As long as its flat enough to set the hot tub on is all that counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha Once the translucent patio cover goes up, clean up the yard, put in a mid size koi pond I think everything ties in together will turn out ok.  

Now does anyone know how to pop my shoulder back into its socket


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

Jump off the roof onto your new concrete and your shoulder will be fine.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 4, 2014)

Chris said:


> Jump off the roof onto your new concrete and your shoulder will be fine.



At least, you won't be thinking about your shoulder....


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

you guys are just too funny.  Lmao

This is the hardest thing I've ever did in my life.  Anyone that does this for a living get my utmost respect for sure. No wonder I got quoted ton of $ for this. 4k for the slab alone, 10 if I added a roof. Krazy money but now i know why.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 4, 2014)

Now you know why we are a DIY website. We like to help folks do things correctly and do it themselves.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

No doubt about that. Before I found this forum I didn't know lick about cement.  If I didn't read up on info and the sound advice given on here,  I'd majorly BLEEP things up the moment the mix hit the ground. No jokes!


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

When do we get to see your glory? You should see my first concrete job, it's at the landfill now.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Landfill ..I LoL so hard right now. 

I'll put up some pics but too afraid you guys going to laugh at my work. Comparing my project to some of you pros is like pee wee football to the nfl.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

We won't judge you, too hard.


Put some pics up. You did more than 90% of the country would even attempt any more.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 4, 2014)

but you never see NFLers laughing at the peewees......


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Please keep in mind this is my very first attempt pouring concrete.  Didn't come out perfect but functional enough for me.  Be gentle please 


The last pic is of Gumbo a stray I picked up trying to keep warm behind my trash can in the front yard. 












http://www.houserepairtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7136&stc=1&d=1409875929


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7138&stc=1&d=1409876319


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 4, 2014)

Why are my pics inverted ?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2014)

Down load them to you computer and correct them and re-upload them.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2014)

Since my neck is sore, I thought I'd help you.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried but fore some reason they wouldn't down load. Looks like the dog approves


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2014)

Not horrible for a beginner. Some acid stain and it would look pretty cool. Almost stamped.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 5, 2014)

Keep it damp for four days to aid the curing process.  Water it good twice a day.  It gets 95% cured in 28 days.  After that, you can land 747's on it ...  

A little surprised you did not apply a broom finish ...


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't apply the broom finish for I once had a bad spill on a friend's patio.  Wasn't a pretty sight I tell ya. 

I'd like to drill small holes for galvenized base post, for that I'd have to wait a full month for it to cure? I sprayed a small amount of water this morning. Going for twice a day for the next few days.

It's actually a little bit better looking in person. Thanks for rotating my pics and for being gentle with your critiques. Much appreciated.

And Gumbo is delighted he has a clean platform to run on instead of the usual wet muck  He's one crazy and rambumtious dog too.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks good. That&#8217;s pretty much how I learned things in the days before computers. As a kid the only summer entertainment was sitting on a dirt pile and watching a crew build a house. The day of the pour there would be 10 kids gawking. The pros make it look easy and as you can attest it&#8217;s not. 

Like Chris said and I&#8217;ll even up his percentage and say 98% of the country wouldn&#8217;t attempt doing what you did as a DIY. You get an &#8220;A&#8221; for effort.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks...it was thru sheer ignorant I attempted something this grand in part the pros on YouTube made it look easy as baking a pie lol. But I now know better.  On to my next project, digging for a koi pond. Anybody wants in?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been following that thread as well. So I guess I&#8217;m in, even though you said you were keeping an eye on me.


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 5, 2014)

Haha ..sure did but you're in a circle of trust now


----------



## nealtw (Sep 5, 2014)

Con men always know how to build trust:banana:


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 5, 2014)

Con men as in construction men


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 6, 2014)

johnv713 said:


> Con men as in construction men



...always know how to build truss:banana:


----------



## johnv713 (Sep 6, 2014)

In truss we trust


----------

